# Age of Empires II Problem



## R00fy (26. Februar 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat neulich mal wieder Age of Empires II ausgekramt, weshalb ich das jetzt auch mal wieder spielen wollte. Nur leider läuft das Spiel bei mir nicht. Ich sitze jetzt seit 5 Stunden daran und habe schon etliches Probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg, weshalb ich jetzt hier nach Rat suche.
Ich nutze Win 7 64bit Pro. Mein Kumpel, bei dem es einwandfrei (im Kompatibilitätsmodus: Win Xp SP2) läuft, nutzt auch Win7 64bit. Die Installation laüft reibungslos vonstatten, sobalt ich dann das Spiel starten will, gibt es folgende Fehlermeldung: 

Age of Empires II funktioniert nicht mehr

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	EMPIRES2.ICD
  Anwendungsversion:	0.14.22.712
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	3981d1df
  Fehlermodulname:	EMPIRES2.ICD
  Fehlermodulversion:	0.14.22.712
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	3981d1df
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	001fe3c2
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789



Ich habe bereits sämtliche Kompatibilitätsmodi ausprobiert. Außerdem habe ich ein Image erstellt, um das Laufwerk als Ursache auszuschließen. (Habe mehrfach gelesen, das dies zu Problemen geführt hat, aufgrund des alten Kopierschutzes) 
Updates habe ich keine installiert, weil ich ja weiß, dass es bei meinem Kumpel mit der Original-CD funktioniert.
Habe 2 Verschiedene Installations CDs verwendet, eine Original und eine Kopie, beide liefen früher unter Win XP / Win 98 Problemlos, bei beiden der selbe Fehler


Ich hoffe auf Hilfe,

LG R00fy


----------



## da maxl (27. Februar 2013)

AoE 2 lief auf meinen alten laptop (windows7) auch nicht bis ich die community patches installiert habe


----------



## R00fy (27. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich es jetzt einmal mit den Patches probieren

Edit: 
Könntest du mir einen Link zu dem richtigen Patch schicken? Ich finde grade nur Community Patch 1.1, welcher anscheinend nur mit dem AddOn funktioniert.


----------



## da maxl (27. Februar 2013)

Ohne erweiterung gibts meines wissens gar keinen patch dafür aber lad dir den forgotten empires  mod runter der auch viele probleme behebt


----------



## norse (27. Februar 2013)

oder schreib dir ne .bat datei, die explorer.exe muss vor dem spielstart aus sein, sons buggt es derbe rum.


----------



## da maxl (27. Februar 2013)

Des is doch nur wenn man grafikfehler hat


----------



## R00fy (27. Februar 2013)

geht denn der Forgotten Empires mod ohne das AddOn?

Edit: OK, habe das Addon jetzt installiert, um Forgotten Empires nutzen zu können. Damit funktioniert es , danke!


----------

